# Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht



## Dieter1944 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
  ich habe ja hier zu Beginn schon ein paar technische Berichte abgeliefert. Nun einmal zu einem „kleinen“ Thema, dem des Thermostaten im Motor.

  Ein Thermostat ist nahezu in allen gängigen wassergekühlten Motoren installiert. Insbesondere wenn der Motor im Salzwasser gefahren wird, sollte von Zeit zu Zeit überprüft werden, ob der Thermostat noch durchgängig und nicht versalzen, also mit Salzkristallen verklebt ist.
  Wo sitzt dieses kleine Teilchen? Regelmäßig oben an einem Zylinder.
  Wie erkenne ich wo? Es ist regelmäßig in einem Gehäuse fest am Zylinderkopf installiert und mit einem „Deckel“ versehen. Den Deckel schraubt man ab und kann dann den Thermostaten herausnehmen.

  Praxis an einem Mercury Motor:

  Ich habe einen gebrauchten Mercury gekauft, gebaut wie ich jetzt weiß bei Tohatsu.
  Er ist 1999 ausgeliefert worden und wurde bis einschließlich 2006 – so der Verkäufer – im Süßwasser gefahren. Das hat sich schon insofern bestätigt, als dass der Gummiimpeller keine sichtbaren Verschleißerscheinungen zeigte und so wieder im Schaft verschwand, wie er raus gekommen ist.
  Der Motor hat 30 PS, Normalschaft und ist über Pinne zu fahren. Das zum Motor.

  Ich habe den Thermostaten heute ausgebaut und wollte ihn ggf. erneuern. Das war auch nicht nötig und ich habe ihn noch geprüft.

  Was ist ein Thermostat?

  Thermostaten sollen das Kühlwasser im Motor und Zylinder so lange „festhalten“, bis es Betriebstemperatur erreicht hat. Diese Betriebstemperatur soll möglichst schnell erreicht werden, weil es für die Maschine, Schmierung, Wirkungsgrad pp günstig ist. Bei Erreichen der Betriebstemperatur öffnet der Thermostat, lässt das heiße Kühlwasser raus und der Impeller (also die Wasserpumpe) drückt kaltes Kühlwasser nach.

  Ist der Thermostat defekt, bleibt er aus Sicherheitsgründen offen, d.h. auf Durchfluss stehen. Das funktioniert so lange, bis der Durchfluss wegen Verkalkung oder Versalzung verstopft ist.
  Dann strömt immer noch fleißig Wasser als Kontrollstrahl aus dem Motorschaft, aber die Maschine wird nicht mehr gekühlt. Der Motor fängt an zu klemmen, zu kreischen und bleibt dampfend stehen. 
  Übrigens Zweitakter wie Viertakter.
  Darum, wer irgendwann das Gefühl hat, sein Motor wird zu heiß, erst einmal raus mit dem Thermostaten. Er ist nicht lebenswichtig. Will damit sagen, Motor länger warm fahren und dann geht’s auch ohne das Teil.

  Nun wieder zum Ausbau und Einbau sowie zum Funktionstest:

  Ich konnte die Reihenfolge der De- und Montage nicht ganz korrekt fotografiert, weil ich beim Ausbau die Kamera nicht dabei hatte.

  Ich habe die beiden 6mm Bolzen des Gehäuses vorsichtig gelöst. Man sah an den Schraubenköpfen, dass sie noch nie mit einem Werkzeug in Verbindung gekommen sind.

  Der Deckel klebte und ließ sich so mit der Hand nicht lösen. Gaaaaanz vorsichtig mit einem scharfen Kleinmeißel o.ä. und einem Hämmerchen zwischen Deckel und Gehäuse keilen.
  Keinen Schraubendreher nehmen, der ist nicht spitz!
  Der Deckel löste sich gleich an und ich konnte ihn abnehmen. Der Thermostat saß sauber und ordentlich im Gehäuse. Ich fasste ihn an und zog ihr heraus. Das Gehäuse, das Innere des Deckels und der Thermostat selbst waren für 7 Jahre Gebrauch, also Wasserkontakt, ausgesprochen sauber und sah ordentlich aus.

  Ich säuberte ihn noch ein wenig, kratzte etwas Wasserstein ab und machte Wasser heiß.
  Thermostaten sollen etwa bei 85 º C öffnen. Ich habe heißes Wasser in einen kleinen Kochtopf gefüllt und dann weiter aufgeheizt. Dabei den Thermostaten in das Wasser gelegt. Bereits vor dem Siedegeräusch öffnete sich der Thermostat und schloss sich sofort wieder, als ich kaltes Wasser zulaufen ließ. 
  Er funktionierte also und wurde wieder von mir eingebaut.
  Das Ding saß in einer Gummidichtung im Gehäuse und der Deckel ist mit einer Papierdichtung versehen. Diese sollte eigentlich gewechselt werden. Bei mir war es so, dass sie beim Abnehmen des Deckel unversehrt blieb. Darum habe ich nur die beiden Flächen des Gehäuses und des Deckels leicht eingefettet und das ganze wieder zusammen geschraubt. Dabei bitte vorsichtig beiderseitig wechseln anziehen und daran denken: Nach fest kommt lose!!!

  Zum Schluss noch das etwas ausquetschende Fett abgewischt und gut.

  Die nächste Saison kann kommen. Künftig wird der Motor auch sehr viel im Salzwasser laufen. Mal sehen, wie der Thermostat nächstes Jahr aussieht.

  Nachsatz: Nun ist auch klar, warum das Durchspülen mit Wasser über die „Ohren“ oder mit einem direkten Wasseranschluss e i g e n t l i c h insofern wirkungslos ist, weil das frische Süßwasser das Innere des Motors erst erreicht, wenn die Betriebstemperatur des Motors erreicht ist und der Thermostat geöffnet hat. Das erreicht der Motor bei erhöhter Leerlaufdrehzahl aber kaum. Besser wäre darum zuletzt im Süßwasser zu fahren und in einer Werkstatt vor dem Winter den Motor durchspülen zu lassen. Tonne funktioniert nur, wenn sie ausreichend dimensioniert ist und der Propeller abmontiert ist.
  Das waren jetzt grundsätzliche Aussagen! Varianten, wie z.B. einfach den Thermostaten kurz herauszunehmen, sind auch möglich.

  So, nun noch ein paar Bilder zum besseren Verständnis. Es gibt ja wohl nicht nur Experten hier und für den einen oder anderen Laien war der Bericht vielleicht ganz hilfreich

  Bild 1as Thermostatengehäuse am Zylinderkopf der 1. Zylinders



http://img409.*ih.us/img409/3562/1dasthermostatengehuseauc5.jpg

Bild 2: Das Thermostatengehäuse, Deckel entfernt

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/550/2thermostatenhusedeckelyb5.jpg

Bild 3: Der Thermostat im ursprünglichen Zustand

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/9615/3derthermostatimursprngol8.jpg

Bild 4: Der gereinigte Thermostat

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/898/4dergereinigtethermostaln5.jpg

Bild 5: (Mein Meisterfoto ) Der Thermostat hat sich geöffnet

http://img454.*ih.us/img454/2338/5meinmeisterfotothermospr8.jpg

Bild 6: So sitzt der Thermostat im Gehäuse.

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/18/6sositztderthermostatimtg2.jpg

Bild 7: Dichtung von Deckel und Gehäuse leicht eingefettet

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/9744/7dichtungvondeckelundgezi3.jpg

Bild 8:Vorsichtig aufsetzen und gleichmäßig anziehen .

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/4817/8vorsichtigaufsetzenundmh7.jpg

Bild 9: Alles fertig, Fett abwischen und gut!

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/1379/9allesfertignurnochfettkg4.jpg


Schöne Grüße, Dieter


----------



## Achmin (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*

Hallo, Dieter

Tolle Beschreibung, die ich gleich verschlungen habe.
Für alle, die mit Außenbordern zu tun haben sehr interessant.
Ich habe wieder einiges dazu gelernt.
So eine schöne Beschreibung, zumal mit solchen Fotos, ist nie umsonst, nie überflüssig und bringt uns alle weiter.
(Ich krieg mich gar nicht mehr ein, echt.)

Gruß, Armin


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*



Achmin schrieb:


> Hallo, Dieter
> 
> Tolle Beschreibung, die ich gleich verschlungen habe.
> Für alle, die mit Außenbordern zu tun haben sehr interessant.
> ...




Danke Armin, das liest man gern. Macht ja auch "Arbeit" so ein  Bericht.
Die nächsten Tage kommt noch ein Bericht über ein AB-Thema, was mit Sicherheit für viele interessant ist, weil sie es nicht wissen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*

Hallo Dieter,

nur mal so als Tipp am Rande.

Zitronensäure Entkalker (am besten den trockenen aus dem Laborbedarf) ist zur Reinigung des Thermostaten ebenfalls bestens geeignet. Kannst Du auch für die Spirale vom Wasserkocher nehmen, sieht dann nach der Behandlung aus wie neu! #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*

Moin, weil es jetzt hier passt. Im Boote-forum gab es auch den Tipp, zum entkalken Kukident zu nehmen. Man kann auch in Wasser gelöstes Kukident in den Kühlkreislauf einfüllen, und zwei tage stehen lassen. Dann sollte man eine Strecke fahren, um alles durch zuspülen.

Das mit dem Kukident ( Das aus dem Aldi geht auch) ist eine Anweisung in Jaguar Werkstätten, weil hoch ergiebig und die Dichtungen und die Leitungen werden nicht angegriffen.

Wollte ich los werden.

@ Dieter klasse Bericht. Sollte ich auch mal nachschauen wie mein Thermostat aussieht.


----------



## Waldemar (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*

Hallo Dieter,
Deine Beschreibung zur Reinigung des Thermostats kam genau richtig für mich.
Ich hab mir letzten Herbst einen 25 Ps'er Mercury zugelegt.
Der ist äußerlich ähnlich wie Dein Motor.
Hast Du vileicht auch schon mal den Impeller gewechselt?
Kann ich da ganz unbedarft rangehen, oder muß ich etwas wichtiges beachten?
Mir ist doch wichtig das ganze am Ende wieder zusammenzukriegen. So dass nix übrig bleibt und es auch funtioniert.
Beim 4 Ps Marina hab ich das ja schon mal geschafft.
War nur ein bissl Gerangel mit dem Gestänge.

Ist es vieleicht besser auch die Dichtungen und die Edelstahlbuchse zu bestellen?
Der Wasserstrahl ist zwar noch Gut, aber so weiß ich was ich habe.


----------



## Dieter1944 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> Deine Beschreibung zur Reinigung des Thermostats kam genau richtig für mich.
> Ich hab mir letzten Herbst einen 25 Ps'er Mercury zugelegt.
> Der ist äußerlich ähnlich wie Dein Motor.
> ...



Hallo Waldemar,

freut mich, dass es dir geholfen hat. Ich stelle - vielleicht heute noch- ein weiteres Thema ein, was dich auch interessieren dürfte.
Ich schrieb ja, dass mein Motor wohl aus einer Thohatsu-Produktion stammt. Zu erkennen am Typenschild "Made in Japan". Force soll für Mercury auch Motoren bauen.
Ich war leider nicht dabei, als mein Pkw-Werkstattmeister den Impeller auswechseln WOLLTE. Der bestand aus Gummi und war noch so tiptop, dass er ihn nicht wechselte. Auch waren sämtliche Buchsen pp noch einwandfrei i.O. Ich habe das komplette neue Kit mit allen Dichtungen pp behalten und werde in 2 Jahren noch mal nachschauen. Ist der Kontrollstrahl i.O. solltest du dir wenig Gedanken machen, zumal, wenn der Motor im Süßwasser (?) gefahren wird und nicht ständig von dir über den Strand gejagt wird . Will damit auf Sand hinweisen, der natürlich wie Schmirgelpapier wirkt.

Mehr kann ich dir leider zum Impellerwechsel nicht sagen. #c

Schönen Gruß Dieter


----------



## Waldemar (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*

Hallo Dieter,
danke für die Antwort, hab sie ebend erst entdeckt.
Hat sich jetzt wohl ein bissl überschnitten.
Der Wasserstrahl ist noch i.O.
Kann ich bestimmt noch ne Saison drinnlassen.
Aber Du weist ja wie das mit der Ungewissheit so ist.
Ich bin ca. 5-10 Wochenenden im Jahr damit auf der Ostsee unterwegs, da wird er wohl noch halten.
Aber zum nächsten Winter bestell ich mir so ein kit und dann wird gewechselt.


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thermostatenwechsel und -prüfung selbst gemacht*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> danke für die Antwort, hab sie ebend erst entdeckt.
> Hat sich jetzt wohl ein bissl überschnitten.
> Der Wasserstrahl ist noch i.O.
> ...




Hallo Waldemar,

würde ich auch so machen. Beim Bestellen irgendwelcher Ersatzteile  vorher klären, ob es ein originaler Mercury oder ein sog. Internationaler, nämlich Thohatsu oder Force ist. Dann bekommst du nicht erst den falschen Impeller geliefert. 
Schau mal, wie es bei mir aussieht:

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/6421/kopievontypenschildgv4.jpg


Gruß Dieter

(Mein dann gegen den "Made in Japan" getauschten Impellerkid hat dann 30 % weniger gekostet! Propeller und Opferaode waren wieder Original Mercury-Teile. Na ja, wenn man es weiß.............#c)


----------

